# Big Mack



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

We went to the dreaded flat lands this week-end to Bad Axe mi-915 mile round trip----- Troll country {LOWER Penin


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's still as long as I remember as a kid. It seemed like forever, and a long way down on the suspension span. For those that have never been Mackinac Island is awesome I can't remember the name of the hotel there but it is a sight to behold. There are no motorized vehicles on the Island (at least thats what they touted when was there.) Maybe SB can fill in the details as it has been a few years since Iwas there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hotel California ? oops no, Grand Hotel on Mackinaw island. It is a famous place and not because I stayed there either, I stay at a hotel 6. It is however a place to see beautiful is an understatement. When you get there it is bikes or horse an buggy. Built in the late 1880's its guests would travel by steamer from Chicago, detroit, and from other cities by rail. They have had many well known persons lodge there. Notice the size and note this is a wood structure.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks OAC Job well done---I haven't been to the Island since 68, the year I came Home from Nam--Maybe its time to go back--Its closed now til spring--your right it is GRAND---SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Brian. That's what I'm talking about. I remember being rto the Island once as a kid, I was probably about 10 or so, some of the houses are awesome also. I think it was the next year we went across the Mackinac bridge again but it was in the winter, the lake below was frozen.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never been across the bridge while the lake was frozen. That alone would be great to see and after the break up starts with stiff wind. The birdge itself was a huge success.

Sorry you had to come down to our neck of the woods SB10, flat landers huh...lol

I thought the hotel was still open durring the fall leaves ?


----------

